# Topics > Books >  "Robots Will Steal Your Job, But That's OK: How to Survive the Economic Collapse and Be Happy", Federico Pistono, 2014

## Airicist

Author - Federico Pistono

Website - robotswillstealyourjob.com

"Robots Will Steal Your Job, But That's OK: How to Survive the Economic Collapse and Be Happy" on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Robots Will Steal Your Job, but That's OK: Federico Pistono at TEDxVienna

Published on Dec 8, 2012




> Federico Pistono is an author, social entrepreneur, scientific educator, activist, blogger, and aspiring filmmaker. He is author of the book Robots Will Steal Your Job, But That's OK: How to Survive the Economic Collapse and be Happy, which explores the impact that technological advances have on our lives, what it means to be happy, and provides suggestions on how to avoid a systemic collapse. He is Co-Founder of WiFli, a benefit corporation that seeks to provide universal access to information and knowledge via the Internet, for every person on the planet, focusing on the disenfranchised in emerging economies. He has a Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from the University of Verona, he completed the Machine Learning online course at Stanford, and the Graduate Studies Program at Singularity University, NASA Ames Research Center. Federico is an award winning blogger/journalist and Italian Ambassador of Singularity University (having co-founded Axelera). He started social movements and non-profits focused on human rights, anti-corruption, environmental sustainability, and innovation for positive social change through exponential technologies.

----------


## Airicist

Peter Diamandis talks about "Robots Will Steal Your Job, But That's OK"

Published on Jan 15, 2013




> X Prize Chairman and CEO Peter Diamandis talks at the CIO Network about a future where the cost of living becomes essentially free, giving a shout-out to my book "Robots Will Steal Your Job, But That's OK: How to Survive the Economic Collapse and Be Happy".

----------


## Airicist

Federico Pistono - Robots Will Steal Your Job...But It's Ok (Part 1)

Published on Dec 7, 2012




> Lecture:
> 
> Federico Pistono presents his new book "Robots Will Steal Your Job...But It's Ok - How To Survive The Economic Collapse And Be Happy" at the "Betahaus" in Cologne on the 28th of November.






Federico Pistono - Robots Will Steal Your Job...But It's Ok (Part 2)

Published on Dec 7, 2012




> Q&A:
> 
> Federico Pistono answers questions about his new book "Robots Will Steal Your Job...But It's Ok - How To Survive The Economic Collapse And Be Happy" at the "Betahaus" in Cologne on the 28th of November.

----------

